# Medicated Feed For Kids



## Goatherd (Jun 5, 2011)

I purchased a bag of Producer's Pride Sheep & Goat DQ feed to start my kids with eating solids.
The active ingredient in it is *Decoquinate*, which helps with coccidia.

Has anyone ever used a product like this and what is your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 5, 2011)

Take it back and get GOAT feed...one for sheep and goats doesn't contain copper, which goats REALLY need.

That is a good active ingredient...but does not replace a cocci prevention program.  It will only hold your cocci load down mildly.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

It's good as an "extra" support in the fight against cocci...but don't rely on it preventing the bug solely.  You'll still need to practice an active cocci prevention using either Di-Methox, Albon, or CoRid.

eta: I missed the sheep part - yeah, do as helmstead suggests and take it back.  You don't want anything that says sheep & goat...just goat or you'll end up with a copper deficiency.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 5, 2011)

I use goat feed regularly.  I bought this as a starter food for the kids before I would treat them specifically for coccidia prevention.
I am aware that is doesn't have copper in it, but the kids do have access to loose minerals (Sweetlix) at all times.
I will return it today, as I haven't opened it yet.  Thanks.

While we're on the subject, how long of a shelf life does Corid have?   I have a bottle but it doesn't have any dating on it.  It's about 2 years old.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

I buy Noble Goat...it is medicated...but I understand the you should check the bag as it's not medicated in all areas of the country.

I don't know the answer to the CoRid expiration date question...hopefully someone else can help you there.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 5, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I buy Noble Goat...it is medicated...but I understand the you should check the bag as it's not medicated in all areas of the country.


I'm a little confused now.  TSC has the Noble Goat, medicated and I looked at it.
It was medicated and it's active ingredient was the same as the food I bought.

Do you feed the food to all of your goats all of the time?  How does it differ from what I bought?  Does it also lack the copper?


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be in an area where they sell the medicated.

It differs from what you bought because it contains the needed copper.

Yes, all my goats that get grain get Noble Goat.


----------



## RPC (Jun 5, 2011)

Eleven is right it should have the same active drug in it but it does contain the copper which the other feed did not. 
I actually have 2 different feeds. All the kids get an 18% protein, medicated pellet feed that is made by ADM its a meat maker feed. Then the adults only get feed when bred and lactating but they get a 16% textured grain.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2011)

Noble goat is only for goats, so it would have higher copper in it. 

Corid if kept in a cool place, is probably fine for a couple of years, I would be more worried about it if you had it in a barn/shed, with heat in summer and freezing in the winter. 


The medicated feed does help to slow down coccidiosis blooms, but wont prevent it all the time. They also have to eat a certain amount of it per body weight, inorder to have enough medication in their system for it to be helpful. 
I think it is something like 3% of body weight. but just making a guess. 

We only by medicated feed, Our kids are on medicated feed up until a year old or a month after they are first bred.  

Our does are on medicated feed about a month before they kid and during the milk/nurisng period of 8 weeks.  

It is recommended that they don't always stay on medicated feed, since the system/protozoa can build up an immunity against it.  

We still treat kids for coccidios with corid at 3 weeks of age in the drinking water to the entire herd(does and babies), and then we keep an eye out for signs of cocci after that, and retreat as needed. We have treated 3  times so far since our first kids were born in February. It was a very wet summer.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you all.  I will go back and get the medicated Noble Goat since it has the copper already in it.

The Corid I have has been indoors the entire time so I'm guessing it should still be good.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 5, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> You must be in an area where they sell the medicated.


Elevan - I THINK you're thinking about AC...because Noble Goat is only available in certain areas with AC in it (for instance, not in the SE).  I'm fairly certain that unless you buy the _dairy_ ration, all Noble Goat products will be medicated with a coccistat.

And, yep, here the whole herd is on a goat pellet containing Deccox unless we're milking for our own consumption, in which case just the milkers will be on a nonmedicated feed.  Keeping the whole herd on medicated feed will keep your soil cocci loads in check.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right...I know I've heard that Noble Goat is nonmedicated in some areas...the person didn't specify what the medication was... :/

In the summer my goats are mainly on pasture and don't get grain unless they need it during that time.

And yep if they are being milked for human consumption you want them on an unmedicated feed.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Jun 5, 2011)

At what age are you introducing grain to the kids and how much?  I have two 3 wk old bucklings who are just starting to actually eat a little hay vs. nibbling it. Should I introduce it gradually a little at a time?


----------



## poorboys (Jun 5, 2011)

I feed medicated grain at 3 weeks old, bucks don't get as much as does, i feed medicated untill they are yearly's but I don't feed medicated to my adult does at all. once they are 3 weeks, hay, feed, water, and coccidia prevention. hope this helps


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2011)

willow_top_farm said:
			
		

> At what age are you introducing grain to the kids and how much?  I have two 3 wk old bucklings who are just starting to actually eat a little hay vs. nibbling it. Should I introduce it gradually a little at a time?


We offer it right away in a creep feed zone, but when eating with their mom's they learn pretty quickly to enjoy the feed.  I notice around 3 or 4 weeks they start munching on it and by 7 or 8 weeks they are eating around 3% of their body weight a day.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks!  Any recommendations on how much to start with?  They are Saanen, if that matters.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2011)

Start with a sprinkle(small handful), and refresh it every day, I just feed the unused portions to the adults .At first they will just mouth it at first.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Jun 6, 2011)

Great! Will do!  I plan on starting them on it this week!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 9, 2011)

We've used the Noble medicated for a year now-it is really nice but just to be sure (because I did not really know this at first), you will still have to treat for worms (or coccidia if they get overloaded).  Also-if you sign up for the TSC emails, they send out five dollar off coupons about once per month.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Jun 9, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> We've used the Noble medicated for a year now-it is really nice but just to be sure (because I did not really know this at first), you will still have to treat for worms (or coccidia if they get overloaded).  Also-if you sign up for the TSC emails, they send out five dollar off coupons about once per month.


Thanks, I really appreciate the info. I did know I needed to treat for the worms/coccidia, but didn't know about the TSC coupon.  That's great!


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)

willow_top_farm said:
			
		

> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the coupon hint!


----------

